# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Double Sword Tiger Endler?

## Guppendler

tiger endler doublesword.jpg

Here's a tiger platinum endler cross that resulted in a tiger endler looking hybrid with nice double sword. I'd searched the internet and have not come across anyone posting a double sword tiger endler picture. All the tiger endlers are invariably the spade/spear tailed version.

----------


## AQMS

nice .... :Well done:  :Well done:

----------

